
A study of branch prediction strategies (1981) [pdf] - luu
https://courses.cs.washington.edu/courses/cse590g/04sp/Smith-1981-A-Study-of-Branch-Prediction-Strategies.pdf
======
sidereal
Today's branch predictors use ideas from machine learning:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12340348](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12340348)

